# College Of Film and Media Arts (Lagos) Nigeria



## cofma

The College of Film and Media Arts is your Cheaper Alternative to expensive Film Schools. Created by Veteran Film Editor /Cinematographer and Nigerian Filmmaker Ola King, the school complete comprehensive educational resource is the fastest way to become educated on the complete film making process!

The College Of Film And Media Art was founded on the philosophy that "learning by doing" is the best educative approach to learn film making We are a leading vocational education and training college in Lagos Nigeria, providing services to students, employers, and trainees across a variety of sectors to meet the needs of today’s workplace. Our qualifications are valued by employers

Develop the skills you need to work in the creative media industry. Our City and guilds qualifications in Media Techniques cover general skills as well as practical skills in specific areas such as TV production and radio journalism. After just six months of intensive study, you'll be ready to begin your film and video production career. We offer City and Guilds 
qualifications in Media and Photography.







The College of Film and Media Arts teaches the 6 Fundamentals of Film making that are taught at film schools around the world... Including:

Screenwriting Production Directing 
Cinematography Lighting Post Production 
Contact us today @ collegefma@gmail.com www.facebook.com/cofma
Tel 08083507072​


----------

